

Balsamiq Mixergy Interview - michaelfairley
http://mixergy.com/balsamiq-peldi-guilizzoni-interview/

======
andymoe
This was one of my favorite interviews so far. There was a nice back and
forth. In some interviews I have seen Andrew and jl do interviews where the
guests are allowed to ramble for too long on a particular topic. This
interview has a very nice tempo to it. Nice work.

Also, I watched it live after I found <http://mixergy.com/coming-soon/> a few
day's ago and subscribed in ical.

------
rapind
I love the balsamiq stories (and use it). Thanks for this.

